# Parentheses fuzz again (progress)



## ersa9000 (Feb 15, 2020)

Hi, here some pics.. thanks to Nostradoomus for some inspirations.. but in the end I’ve changed the direction of the diodes like eqd.. the red stripes.. kathode..

















the video was the state before the direction change.. sounds better now..

the housing


----------



## Barry (Feb 15, 2020)

Looking good!


----------



## ersa9000 (Feb 16, 2020)

Barry said:


> Looking good!


Thank you!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 16, 2020)

Right on!


----------



## ersa9000 (Feb 23, 2020)

finished now... inside black box



I‘ve added a switchable exp option...


----------



## ersa9000 (Feb 23, 2020)

outside a golden one..?


----------



## Mourguitars (Feb 23, 2020)

Looks and sounds Great !

Love the Jackson !

Are those the Randall modules your playing thru ?

Mike


----------



## ersa9000 (Feb 23, 2020)

yes, but the mts system is a very new part of the environment. The vid is the first test of the pedal. It’s sounding better now... next tests will be: recording through this pedal > Randall Rm4 > ox box > DAW . I’ll post something than..


----------



## ersa9000 (Mar 15, 2020)

Last update here.. 100p mica caps.. I think at the boost unit it is sounding a little more crisp.. but we all listen with the brain instead our ears..??


----------

